# enfant prodige



## Ana Veres

Ciao, cosa vuol dire l'espressione "enfant prodige"?
-> usata nel contesto _Il Parlamento europeo è un enfant prodige._


----------



## Anaiss

L'espressione si traduce letteralmente "bambino prodigio", e non riesco a trovare altri significati possibili. 
Probabilmente si riferisce alla capacità di ottenere notevoli progressi in tempi brevi..forse perché è un parlamento relativamente "giovane"...Non saprei però, dimmi se si può adattare al tuo contesto.


----------



## Ana Veres

Anaiss said:


> L'espressione si traduce letteralmente "bambino prodigio", e non riesco a trovare altri significati possibili.
> Probabilmente si riferisce alla capacità di ottenere notevoli progressi in tempi brevi..forse perché è un parlamento relativamente "giovane"...Non saprei però, dimmi se si può adattare al tuo contesto.


Sono d'accordo con te, è quello ke pensavo anch'io: bambino giovane MA CON MERAVIGLIOSE CAPACITà DI EVOLUZIONE.... 
Grazie comunque ma non credo che troviamo una migliore traduzione esatta.


----------



## ElFrikiChino

In effetti si usa molto enfant prodige anche in italiano.


----------



## Ana Veres

ElFrikiChino said:


> In effetti si usa molto enfant prodige anche in italiano.


Allora non si dice "bambino prodige" -che suona male- ma l'originale espressione francese, vero?


----------



## Anaiss

O bambino prodigio, o enfant prodige. 
Bambino prodige è un misto (non corretto). 
Si usano queste due espressioni spesso con una preferenza per la locuzione francese, come ha fatto notare giustamente ElFriChikino.

ps: attenzione a bambino giovane, è piuttosto bambino piccolo. Giovane di solito si riferisce all’età intermedia tra  l’adolescenza e la maturità.


----------



## Ana Veres

Anaiss said:


> O bambino prodigio, o enfant prodige.
> Bambino prodige è un misto (non corretto).
> Si usano queste due espressioni spesso con una preferenza per la locuzione francese, come ha fatto notare giustamente ElFriChikino.
> 
> ps: attenzione a bambino giovane, è piuttosto bambino piccolo. Giovane di solito si riferisce all’età intermedia tra  l’adolescenza e la maturità.


Grazie, Anaiss. Sei molto preciso/a.  Ciao, Ana-Maria.


----------

